# DSC RX10 IV Display Problem



## Indiojohn (Dec 14, 2021)

I've had my RX 10 for a couple of years.  Just noticed that the menu display on the LCD is not centered.  The display block has moved to the right which obscures the menu pages and other settings.  Has anyone had this problem and, if so, is there a fix?  I've tried re-initializing the camera..no help.  Appreciate any input!  Thanks!


----------

